# post pic's of bike



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

topic says it all it could be any kind of lowrider bike


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

ok [attachmentid=107131]then ill start it this is my bike


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

[attachmentid=107133]heres one


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

nice more pics


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i like this one


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

it could be any kind of bike it doesnt matter if it is radical i just wanna see some nice bikes


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is ome


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

nice i like


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

wow :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

this thang need some twisted parts


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

i know


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:0 scooby scooby dooo


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hello


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok i am done for now :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

this was a wallpaper i had on my computer


















this is some shit i did in MS Paint


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice trike :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

that trike is dedicated to Selena i think


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea i love her music :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

STREET CUSTOM


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

is that trike yours BONES


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

IT'S NOT MINE I SAW IT AT A SHOW.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

OLD SCHOOL :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

hey man, that one you said you use as a wallpaper, you still got it? looks sweet!!! share the bigger pic.........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn the pic is only haf there :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i dont have it any more i deleted it thats just a smaller pic of it that i use to draw tha bike on it


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

Tru Pimp u can still use it as a desk top it will streach i just tryed it it still looks good


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2000 POST :biggrin: :rofl: :around:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 13 2005, 08:47 PM
> *YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2000 POST  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :around:
> [snapback]2721304[/snapback]​*


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

now thats a Ghetto sound system


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

eh, its kinda blurry though, oh well


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 13 2005, 08:50 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHEN I WAS MAKING MY BOX I WAS JUST USING THAT FOR THE MEANWHILE.


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

dame these are some really nice bikes


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

can someone find some radical bikes but if you cant it is no prob


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

more


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

those r some long as handle bars


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

this shit is cool


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

should i keep goin :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

YES KEEP THEM COMIN' :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i like tha sproket


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

heres someones project bike


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

heres another project bike


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

here is tha last project bike i posted done looks nice


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

im gonna take a brake now ill post more in a little bit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

u post whore :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i know im a post whore


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

just tell me when to stop and i will


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

these r from Tennessee 



















not this one


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

OLD SCHOOL I WAS 12 WHEN I HAD THIS NOTICE







THE BASEBALL BAT. :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

Neon


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

who is the girl


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 04:55 PM
> *who is the girl
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S MY EX.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice wall :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 04:58 PM
> *nice wall  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2725186[/snapback]​*


THANK'S THAT'S MY OLD CRIB IT WAS ALLLLL COVERD WITH POSTER'S.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

now this is one way of makin ur rims bling


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i used to have a wall like that put i redid my room


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

whos tha girl


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 14 2005, 06:04 PM
> *whos tha girl
> [snapback]2725223[/snapback]​*


read dumb ass he said his ex


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 05:03 PM
> *i used to have a wall like that put i redid my room
> [snapback]2725221[/snapback]​*


ME TOO WHEN I MOVED I JUST GOT A COUPLE NOW.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

DON'T TRY CREEPIN :biggrin:


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

royalridaz.com


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

holy crap, good pics.....you wouldnt happen to have any more of that janet jackson bike would ya? keep these coming man, giving me some great ideas.......


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin: damn souljaboy how many fucking pics do you have homie


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

heres more of tha 5 wheel trike


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

to damn many


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

that trike is horrid


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

who can find tha bike


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

this is cool as fuck


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

this is bad ass


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Heres mine.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

no more janet jackson bike pics???


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

naw thats all i had i think


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=107943]
[attachmentid=107944]
[attachmentid=107945]
[attachmentid=107946]
[attachmentid=107947]
[attachmentid=107948]
my low lows and choppers


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

some people don't half know how to build ugly shit


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

should i keep goin


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

YES I JUST CUT UP SOME OF MY MAGAZINE'S IM GONNA POST SOME MORE TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

cool


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

im out of pics i thought i had more on here but i remember i put tha rest on Disk :tears: :tears:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my bike used to look like this


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i like that system


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it man :biggrin: all leg she got legs


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 14 2005, 08:22 PM
> *i like that system
> [snapback]2726185[/snapback]​*


HELL YEAH PICTURE CRUSING DOWN THE BLOCK WITH THAT.THESE ARE MOSTLY OLD SCHOOL PIC'S.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

shit i dotn care how old it is ill still Pimp it uffin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i say that frame took a long time to do


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

me riding my bike, before i got the hang of using my digital camera

but for some reason i like the way it looks


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

me riding my bike, before i got the hang of using my digital camera

but for some reason i like the way it looks


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 14 2005, 08:30 PM
> *me riding my bike, before i got the hang of using my digital camera
> 
> but for some reason i like the way it looks
> [snapback]2726242[/snapback]​*


ALL I SEE IS A RED X


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

pics didnt work Noe


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

me riding my bike, before i got the hang of using my digital camera

but for some reason i like the way it looks


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks like your goin really fast


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice pic noe :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

that is bad ass


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

photoshop of what my bike could look like, 

pretty good huh?


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: Go for it, thats looks nice


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

is that a Coffin for a display


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

were did u get these pics at r these tha ones from tha LRB mag


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

I GOT THEM FROM LOWRIDING MAGAZINE.AND I THINK THAT COFFIN IS LIKE A SIDE CAR.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

one bike i painted for my customer


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

I'LL POST MORE TOMORROW. uffin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nice i like the trike stand out of wood....might make me something like that


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

should i search for some more pics of lowrider bikes and post them :biggrin:


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

yea that would be kol but these all really nice bikes good job everyone for putting these up


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i have to go do something when i get back ill post more


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

HELL YEAH I GOT LIKE 500 MORE PICTURE'S. :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Awesome pictures thanks for posting them, i got a headfull of ideas now


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Feb 15 2005, 11:40 AM
> *Awesome pictures thanks for posting them, i got a headfull of ideas now
> [snapback]2728685[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Is that a chrome plated tanked frame? That is too cool.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Feb 15 2005, 11:46 AM
> *Is that a chrome plated tanked frame? That is too cool.
> [snapback]2728721[/snapback]​*


24K GOLD PLATED.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

where are you getting all these old pics? i ask cause those were the bikes that i remember from back in the early and mid 90's


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 15 2005, 12:49 PM
> *where are you getting all these old pics?  i ask cause those were the bikes that i remember from back in the early and mid 90's
> [snapback]2728971[/snapback]​*


I GOT THEM FROM LOWRIDING MAGAZINE.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

are they scanned or what?


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 15 2005, 12:58 PM
> *are they scanned or what?
> [snapback]2729014[/snapback]​*


YEAH WHY YOU ASK.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

they don't look to clear that's why, just wondering. i remember a lot of those bikes, brings back a lot of memories


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm baaaaack :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 15 2005, 01:05 PM
> *they don't look to clear that's why, just wondering.  i remember a lot of those bikes, brings back a lot of memories
> [snapback]2729048[/snapback]​*


I KNOW THERE NOT THAT CLEAR BUT THEY LOOK ALRIGHT.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

For Tha Love Of Money 2


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

its a bmx.... so dont all start hating at one time :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

Im done :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

im thinkin about a purchase


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

hey BASS what part of Tennessee r u from im from Knoxville


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 15 2005, 02:31 PM
> *Im  done :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2729538[/snapback]​*


I JUST STARTED. :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

im to damn tired to post any more


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 15 2005, 03:36 PM
> *hey BASS what part of Tennessee r u from im from Knoxville
> [snapback]2729575[/snapback]​*


nashville...davidson county
i live in bellevue... if uve herd of that place


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i think ive heard of it not for sure tho i live close to tha Karns area


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin: THIS IS NUMBER 150 JUST TO







LET YA KNOW I GOT ABOUT 500 MORE.


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Feb 15 2005, 05:22 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA Its young Ja Rule!


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

I'LL POST MORE LATER. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## terrible (Jan 31, 2005)

POS schwinn


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

some of them r tunin to red X's


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 15 2005, 07:51 PM
> *some of them r tunin to red X's
> [snapback]2731110[/snapback]​*


WHY DOES THAT HAPPEN,


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

another customer


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Heres a picture of my bike. I sprayed some primer on it today and half-ass put it together tonight. Im not quite sure what im going to do to it parts-wise or frame modification-wise.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

these are some nice ass bikes wow i never there were gonna be this many bikes if you still have more keep them going please. thanks


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowroller33_@Feb 15 2005, 10:01 PM
> *these are some nice ass bikes wow i never there were gonna be this many bikes if you still have more keep them going please. thanks
> [snapback]2731409[/snapback]​*


YEAH!!! im with him KEEP POSTIN THESE BIKES love this topic


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

IM GONNA POST MORE UP TOMORROW. :biggrin: I ONLY GOT LIKE 300 LEFT. :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

is that lil boy tryin to be hard :dunno:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 16 2005, 10:35 AM
> *is that lil boy tryin to be hard :dunno:
> [snapback]2733190[/snapback]​*


IT LOOK'S LIKE IT RIGHT. LIKE HE'S BOUT TO STILL OF THE CAMERA GUY OR SOMTIN.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

that or he doesnt what some one to take a pic of his bike


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i didnt know tha pic was gonna be that big sorry


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

IT LOOK'S GOOD.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

damnit sorry bout tha size again, well im out of pics for now im gonna search for some more and post them up :thumbsup:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 16 2005, 11:00 AM
> *damnit sorry bout tha size again, well im out of pics for now im gonna search for some more and post them up :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2733292[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it man keep them coming 29pages hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 16 2005, 11:19 AM
> *damn it man keep them coming 29pages hell yea :biggrin:
> [snapback]2733381[/snapback]​*


30 NOW :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

how many more pics do you have bones?


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

I GOT OVER 500 NOW. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

damnit, well at least when there big like that u get a better look of tha bikes


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

how much global attachment space do you have left?

LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn bones you are the new post whore :biggrin: j/p keep them coming


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

I JUST DRAGING THEM FROM MY PHOTO BUCKET ALBUM.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

same here, if u do that u dont use up your global attachment :thumbsup:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

HELL YEAH. :thumbsup:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 16 2005, 01:43 PM
> *same here, if u do that u dont use up your global attachment :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2733750[/snapback]​*



can you explain this to me, i always have to erase pics cause i run out of space


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

do it like that and u can post all you want


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

just upload them to photobucket.com and to post them just do tha







and u want use up ur global attachment


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i want to see more of bike with girls with it :biggrin:


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Feb 16 2005, 01:03 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im really liking this bike...I think im going to go for a clean look aswell.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

last 3 r RED X's


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 16 2005, 01:30 PM
> *last 3 r RED X's
> [snapback]2734024[/snapback]​*


WHY DO THEY TURN INTO RED X'S THEY WHERE JUST ON THERE.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

that trike is nice as hell


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

SORRY


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

keep 'em comin BONES :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn some people have no life but i am glad i am not the only one :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

DON'T TRIP THERE GONNA KEEP COMIN' CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

HEY IT'S EDDIE'S ORIGINAL LOW. :cheesy:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Feb 16 2005, 06:19 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you need a kickstand on a trike? They must have had some "special" kids riding on that thing back in the day


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Feb 16 2005, 06:22 PM
> *Why do you need a kickstand on a trike? They must have had some "special" kids riding on that thing back in the day
> [snapback]2735175[/snapback]​*



OOOOOOOOo damn........never mind, thats the reflection on the mirror......looks like Im the "special" one here................again.....


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

I'LL POST MORE LATER I NEED TO REST. NOW REMEMBER I JUST STARTED IT AIN'T OVER.THE LAST PIC I POSTED WAS 400. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it man :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

I CAN'T POST NO MORE PICTURES MY PHOTOBUCKET ALBUM IS FULL. I COULD POST MORE BUT THEN I HALF TO DELETE THE ONE'S THAT ARE ON HERE WHAT SHOULD I DO.SHOULD I DELETE THESE AND POST NEW ONE'S OR SHOULD I JUST LEAVE THEM UP HERE. :dunno:


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

delete the stupid ones and post up better ones!


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

make another account for photobucket with a different name. :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

http://pic14.picturetrail.com/VOL533/32542...96/85749286.jpg


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

ill see if i can post some of them for u


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

theres one if u want u can e-mail me some and ill post them for u


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 16 2005, 11:26 PM
> *make another account for photobucket with a different name. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2736739[/snapback]​*


IT WON'T LET ME. :uh: I GOT A ALBUM ON PICTURE TRAIL NOW IT SUCK'S.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 17 2005, 10:22 AM
> *theres one if u want u can e-mail me some and ill post them for u
> [snapback]2738205[/snapback]​*


IT WON'T LET ME SEND PIC'S. :uh:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MexicanoAIR_@Feb 16 2005, 09:25 PM
> *delete the stupid ones and post up better ones!
> [snapback]2736257[/snapback]​*


THEN THERE WILL BE ALOT OF X'S IN THIS TOPIC.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

tony ain't got nothing on you bones

just playing tony


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

keep posting bones, them are nice pics


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

OK. I GOT THESE OF WEB SITE'S THEY LOOK ALOT BETTER THEN THE OTHER ONE'S. :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah i noticed they look a lot clearer.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice, jagged edge is from luxurious b.c., haven't seen him on here in a while


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i always like that pic of the kid on the trike popping a wheelie


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

bounce bounce bounce


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

V-LOW.COM GOT ALOT OF NICE BIKES.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

bones, you are the man, you have the best pic of unfair advantage i've ever seen, post #834. that's one of my all-time favorite bikes


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

HELL YEAH BAD AZZ RIDE. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Feb 18 2005, 01:55 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice bike


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

[attachmentid=110280]


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn how many pics you got homie :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 18 2005, 02:57 PM
> *damn how many pics you got homie :biggrin:
> [snapback]2744561[/snapback]​*


TO MANY.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 18 2005, 03:46 PM
> *Thats a nice bike
> [snapback]2744509[/snapback]​*


i think you mean, nice photoshop right?

that has to be a photoshop


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 18 2005, 03:27 PM
> *i think you mean, nice photoshop right?
> 
> that has to be a photoshop
> [snapback]2744781[/snapback]​*


it is


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Feb 18 2005, 04:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at this crack whore!! :0


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i like tha way they did tha trailor on that :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

Some of my bike, all mine, all built and painted by me.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

Here is a pic of my bike and two I painted. Mines the one in the middle, complete bike.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nice thouse r kill paintjobs......and that double sissy bar looks sick....i was wondering how u got a highrise twisted sissy bar


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

will bones ever run out of pics :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 20 2005, 12:17 PM
> *will bones ever run out of pics  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2751914[/snapback]​*


NEVER


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin: keep them coming


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

them makes me want to build a trike :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 20 2005, 12:54 PM
> *them makes me want to build a trike  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2752078[/snapback]​*


YOU SHOULD THERE ALOT MORE FUN. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

we got one but it is my vp's bike i might build one for show :biggrin: so that is one more bike to add to the list :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

HELL YEAH. :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i have a frame shitting at the shop hell i might buy a trike kit and build one :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

YOU CAN PUT ANYTHING ON THE BACK IM A SOUNDZ GUY MYSELF GOTTA HAVE THE BUMP. uffin: I LIKE IT WHEN EVERYONE CAN HERE ME COMIN BLOCKS AWAY. :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

ne 1 kno this ones name


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i see red x's :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

for all of them?


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

ALL I SEE IS RED X'S.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

dammit...i quit...ur missin out


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

thats awesome....but good bye fenders


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thats what i was saying is that u bones :biggrin:


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

uve seen it... :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 20 2005, 07:13 PM
> *thats what i was saying is that u bones :biggrin:
> [snapback]2753307[/snapback]​*


NO WAY I WOULD NEVER DO THAT.HE PROBALLY FELL BACK AFTER THEY TOOK THE PIC. :biggrin: HE REPPIN' THAT BACK FENDER CLUB. :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i like the paint job on this bike


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

this bike is clean :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

do u have any side shots of this bike BONES


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

NAW THATS THE ONLY PIC I GOT IT LOOKS TRIPPED OUT. uffin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice pic of them 2 bikes
Scooby Doo and i think the other one is Space Jam


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 24 2005, 01:10 PM
> *nice pic of them 2 bikes
> Scooby Doo and i think the other one is Space Jam
> [snapback]2771384[/snapback]​*


HELL YEAH THERE TIGHT.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here there is some of them custom parts :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

bones i cant see shiot but red xs


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i can see it :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

I GOT RID OF THE OLD ONE'S AND PUT UP NEW ONE'S. uffin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Feb 24 2005, 04:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

thought this was kinda gay when i saw it...its that frame in the first few pics of this page....

http://megalowrider.com/Item/F2555.htm


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

YEAH I WOULD NOT BUY A CUSTOM STORE BOUGHT FRAME IT WON'T HAPPEN. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

yea ...i thought that bike at the top of that page was soo cool with a differnt frame n stuff...but now...its like a twisted fantasy bike....custom parts from mega lowrider


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

YEAH IF THAT TRIKE HAD A DIFFERENT FRAME IT WOULD LOOK ALOT BETTER. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

that frame is for 350 damn man i need to start building our frames and slaing them on the net :biggrin:


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Could someone post up more 26" bikes?


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

damn, that one looks pretty sweet........


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

YEAH BIG AZZ SEAT TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

thats tha kind of seat i need to hold my fat ass :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

damn bones!!!!!! how many bikes you got saved on your comp!?!?!?!


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

IM NOT SURE I KNOW IT'S OVER 500. :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

well hell, keep em coming. giving me some great ideas..........


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 27 2005, 07:12 PM
> *well hell, keep em coming. giving me some great ideas..........
> [snapback]2785391[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

I LIKE THIS ONE I WISH IT WAS IN COLOR. :bi







ggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

http://img83.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img83&image=mag10nv.jpg


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i have seen that bike before :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET W/







W LIKE THIS.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 28 2005, 05:07 PM
> *i have seen that bike before  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2789892[/snapback]​*


ME TOO BUT DEFFERENT PIC OF IT. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin: lol


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

TTT any more?


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

MAN I LOVE THAT COLOR BLUE IT REALLY STAND'S OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

yea i kno thats why i kept that pic...iv always liked that colour...it doesnt even need murals or ne thing


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Feb 28 2005, 05:07 PM
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET W/
> 
> 
> ...


they dont make them any more and are hard to find better off on doing a black wall with a stripe


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

I MIGHT DO THAT CAUSE EVERYONE HAS THE SAME W/W'S.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

no more pics bones? lol


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

here my bikes.


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

More pics.


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

where's that one from?









got a pic of the completed bike?


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

mnc


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Thats from up here in canada , a place called Budda .


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Heres some more from Budda .


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWISM_@Mar 2 2005, 07:31 AM
> *Thats from up here in canada , a place called Budda .
> [snapback]2797080[/snapback]​*


Toronto?


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Here are some custom bird cages a friend of mine Darin made for my frame .


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes budda is in Toronto.


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWISM_@Mar 2 2005, 07:43 AM
> *Yes budda is in Toronto.
> [snapback]2797123[/snapback]​*


Address please? :biggrin:


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

For the address try the cycle shop on Queen by Bathurst . I cant find it , I will try and find it though .


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey C44U , you live in Toronto ? Where abouts do you live ?


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey C44U , I think his email address is [email protected] , that is for budda lowrider and custom made chopper bicycles in Toronto . I hope that helped .


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWISM_@Mar 2 2005, 08:06 AM
> *Hey C44U , you live in Toronto ? Where abouts do you live ?
> [snapback]2797226[/snapback]​*


Dont live there anymore, I'm in Ottawa now... but I visit friends there every once in a while.

Next time I visit after the snow's all melted, I wouldnt mind goin on a cruise with yer club.


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

No problem man , let me know acouple days in advance so I can get everyone out , we usually meet up at my garage and have some drinks first . Im closer to the beaches in Toronto but we ride alot downtown , all of us have digital cameras , so get some wicked pics . So anytime in the summer , just let me know . Lee


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWISM_@Mar 2 2005, 08:42 AM
> *No problem man , let me know acouple days in advance so I can get everyone out , we usually meet up at my garage and have some drinks first . Im closer to the beaches in Toronto but we ride alot downtown , all of us have digital cameras , so get some wicked pics . So anytime in the summer , just let me know .  Lee
> [snapback]2797381[/snapback]​*


aight

Thanks for the address... I think I remember that bikeshop.

I also have a camcorder and a universal clamp to shoot movies from the handlebar 

I made one movie like that during my trip to Vietnam in downtown Saigon, zigzag/racing on MTBs with my friends between mopeds, cars and trucks (very few people follow the rules of the road there). It was crazy.

Unfortunately, I lost that footage


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds really cool .


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=117711]
[attachmentid=117713]
[attachmentid=117714]
[attachmentid=117715]
[attachmentid=117716]
[attachmentid=117717]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=117720]
[attachmentid=117721]


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i love what this guy did with his rims


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 1 2005, 10:06 PM
> *no more pics bones? lol
> [snapback]2796156[/snapback]​*


ALL I GOT LEFT IS MORE PICS FROM THE MAGAZINES IM GONNA POST A COUPLE LIL BY LIL EVERYDAY.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

aaahhhh, that hurt my eyes


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lol im no wher near any shows 2 take pics so i get them right outta the magazine lol....


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 2 2005, 10:40 AM
> *lol im no wher near any shows 2 take pics so i get them right outta the magazine lol....
> [snapback]2798096[/snapback]​*


BETTER THEN NOTHING. :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

this is one of my buddies bikes...its pretty nice


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

this is a photoshop my brother did ...it was just the front tank done


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

some of these pics may already b in this topic but oh well


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

heres one with no strings attached


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 2 2005, 10:55 AM
> *this is a photoshop my brother did ...it was just the front tank done
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S POST 1054. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lol nope not quite ...ill post a pic of it unphotoshoped


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i love that look with the straight fork with no spring now after i looked at some of my magainzes.....


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 2 2005, 11:11 AM
> *i love that look with the straight fork with no spring now after i looked at some of my magainzes.....
> [snapback]2798222[/snapback]​*


YEAH I ALWAYS CHECK OUT ALL MY OLD LRB MAGAZINES I COULD NEVER CUT THEM UP THOUGH.I CUT UP MY LOWRIDING MAGAZINES. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lol yea i kno...thats why i just take a pic of it still in the mag lol


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 2 2005, 11:16 AM
> *lol yea i kno...thats why i just take a pic of it still in the mag lol
> [snapback]2798253[/snapback]​*


GOOD IDEA. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

that kid must b havin the time of his life lol....


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

I WISH I HAD A TRIKE LIKE THAT WHEN I WAS A SHORTY. I WOULD NOT MIND HAVING A TRIKE LIKE THAT NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i really like this tank n paint job!


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

they did a cool way 2 hide your battery here...


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i really really love this paint job..the colours mix really good


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 2 2005, 11:29 AM
> *i really really love this paint job..the colours mix really good
> 
> 
> ...


HE'S FROM CHI-TOWN YEA YEA. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

man id love to go to a show n check out all these bikes....any body have any more pics of bikes....i ran out lol


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Mar 2 2005, 03:59 PM
> *looking good :biggrin:
> [snapback]2799671[/snapback]​*


IM TRYING :biggrin: I GOT SOME BETTER ONE'S BUT I DID NOT CUT THEM OUT YET. :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lol man that kid is ugly ....like a little chucky doll lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 2 2005, 04:33 PM
> *lol man that kid is ugly ....like a little chucky doll lol
> [snapback]2799802[/snapback]​*


lol dats fucked up.. but oh so true


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

START THEM YOUNG :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Where do you get those shorter front fenders? or are they just 16"?


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

oh and i LOVE that red bike


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Mar 2 2005, 08:22 PM
> *Where do you get those shorter front fenders? or are they just 16"?
> [snapback]2800885[/snapback]​*


I THINK THERE SCHWINN FENDERS.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Mar 2 2005, 08:22 PM
> *Where do you get those shorter front fenders? or are they just 16"?
> [snapback]2800885[/snapback]​*


those are schwinn fenders they come like that


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

ahh ok, but would i be able to get a front fender for a 16" bike and put braces for a 20" wheel on it?


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Mar 2 2005, 08:25 PM
> *ahh ok, but would i be able to get a front fender for a 16" bike and put braces for a 20" wheel on it?
> [snapback]2800910[/snapback]​*


probably not cause of the arc the fender is shorter, why not bob the 20 inch fenders


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

I guess i never thought of that. THanks


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Mar 2 2005, 08:25 PM
> *ahh ok, but would i be able to get a front fender for a 16" bike and put braces for a 20" wheel on it?
> [snapback]2800910[/snapback]​*


YOU CAN PUT 20'' BRACES ON 16'' FENDERS.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

what in tha hell is up wit that fuckers face :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

LOOK'S LIKE HE WAS SMOKING SOME CRAZY SHIT. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i know :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

the sun is in his face or he was crys cause he is going to be in a mag :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> the sun is in his face or he was crys cause he is going to be in a mag :biggrin:
> LOOK'S LIKE HE'S A TWEAKER. :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

IM GONNA POST MORE UP TOMMOROW.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

Same as post #1147


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

for the newbies who start topics called, post your bikes


----------

